# what if they shoot hens?



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

*would you keep hunting with this guy?*​
yes4182.00%no918.00%


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

would you hunt with someone that works hard, puts gas in your tank for bringin him out, is good to talk to, but he shoots hens and doesnt care, and you cant talk him out of it.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Come on guys get off this hen crap, and if somebody would do that to somebody then he isn't worth hunting with anyway.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree this is getting old. uke:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

sorry boys, guess i didnt even realize the hen thing was getting beaten into the ground so badly. havnt been real caught up on the forums lately.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I also agree, BUT.....

At least he's posting something to talk about. You guys can ***** all you want but it's not like anyone else is posting up anything new and interesting to read on here. The thread I posted on the subject is still near the top....and I posted that crap months ago. :roll:


----------



## Cabelas Boy (Mar 30, 2005)

Unless its like a pintail who cares if it flies it dies, i mean sure i would rather shoot a drake but if their are none i would shoot a hen. :sniper:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

theyre not B#tchin him, theyre just saying its getting old, like other forums would say would you shoot hens? Hens? and all that. I dont have a problem with it coming up in another forum thread. But yes I see it too many times though but nothing to complain about. It keeps the pages short and this one is a poll question so that makes a bit difference.


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

Diver Sniper i think you should move to IOWA, i am sure you could make friends there!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## beater (Jan 28, 2005)

Where I am from there aren't a whole lot of duck and goose hunters around, and there isn't a whole lot of birds around. I would like to shoot just drakes but I am soo=rry to say whatever comes around and quaks or honks I consider it fair game.


----------



## STINGER (Apr 2, 2005)

I shoot ducks of both genders which are allowed in our bag limits ............ I rarely impose further restrictions on myself ............... except when Diver Hunting or Pintails


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

I think taht beater has said it the best.... I know its a old post but u guys to rilled up about hens the limit is there for a reason and if it put the future of mallards or wthat ever in danger do u honestly think you would be aloud to do it.. Its there for a reason.. but dont over do it... i know im going to get into some trouvle for that


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

I think taht beater has said it the best.... I know its a old post but u guys to rilled up about hens the limit is there for a reason and if it put the future of mallards or wthat ever in danger do u honestly think you would be aloud to do it.. Its there for a reason.. but dont over do it... i know im going to get into some trouvle for that


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

A little NoDak story.  During my second year(non-resident here) hunting up there, we were staying in a motel with other fowlers. One group(NoDakers) had a deal going on that the first guy to shoot a hen each day had to wear a bright pink thong on the outside of his clothes(maybe inside too but I didn't ask :shake: ) after the hunt and for the remainder of the day. It was quite hilarious to see.  :lol: However,in the 4 days we were there,I only saw that thong get worn once(those guys were there the whole time too). :wink: :beer: Good way to curve the desire to shoot brown.  Do I try to shoot only green....yes. Do I give others crap for shooting brown......no. Well,except my son who seems to be able to find a brown duck in a flock of all greenheads. :roll: :lol: Follow the regulations and I have no problems.

Alex


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree try to shoot drakes. But if it is in the legal limit. Who cares.

In our group we have a deal with hens as well. We don't have a pink thong, but we do have a rule. Who ever shoots the first hen of the day has to by the first round that night at dinner. It is a little way to have fun with each other.

-Chuck


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

give the guy a break, he's got it bad enough having to live in wahp.


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

I know that I will probably get blasted for this but IMHO the idea that it is some kind of a crime to shoot hens is just one of those old macho BS chestnuts that won't die. Even though it should.

It has been unequivocally demonstrated that you cannot stockpile ducks. Within a reasonable harvest framework, the population will be driven by habitat conditions and predation. Or another way of saying this is that if it wasn't possible to shoot some hens without harming the population then the USFWS and states would write the rules so you could not shoot any.

If you don't want to shoot any hens, that's fine. To each his own. But it is plain ridiculous to make someone a pariah just because they do. Myself, I try for the greenheads when I can but if I shoot a hen - or someone that I'm with does - it's not a big deal.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

If you believe in shooting hens, well then do whatever pleases you. Why don't you make a pledge at the begining of season that anyone who hunts with you pays Delta Waterfowl $10 per hen. Oh, and by the way I owe $20 for this year for the two hens I shot. NO excuses for what I harvested. Do not be scared, just do it.

Hi ya Porkchop!

Ima870man


----------

